
Blockshell – A minimal blockchain learning CLI - daxeelsoni
https://github.com/daxeel/blockshell
======
akerro
If you want to learn how to build blockchain in Go, this set of posts explains
it really well [https://jeiwan.cc/posts/building-blockchain-in-go-
part-1/](https://jeiwan.cc/posts/building-blockchain-in-go-part-1/)

------
mxstbr
Are there any JavaScript blockchain implementations?

This might sound like a super stupid question but it's the only language I
know my way around very well and I'd love to figure out how they work in
practice.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Solidity, the etherum language is based on JavaScript

~~~
0xJRS
Isn't only the syntax of Solidity based on JS, not the implementation?

------
onyb
Even though this is a toy blockchain, it is essential to provide a
Blockchain.verify() method to check the integrity of the blocks.

------
geraldbauer
Great learning tool. For getting started with blockchains I collect starter
scripts in JavaScript, Python, Ruby, etc over at the Awesome Blockchain page
[1]. Happy blockchaining! [1] [https://github.com/openblockchains/awesome-
blockchains](https://github.com/openblockchains/awesome-blockchains)

~~~
kruhft
Common Lisp:

[https://gist.github.com/BusFactor1Inc/761b1be031a6e998476dc3...](https://gist.github.com/BusFactor1Inc/761b1be031a6e998476dc321ca2bb214)

